# Website?



## Krickette (Jun 5, 2007)

I was trying to get on the CMHR website, but I couldn't access it.

I'm just wondering if it's still http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ or if it moved...


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jun 5, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]I get the same thing when I try also.[/SIZE]

Ginny/Gini what's up with the site?

Christy


----------



## Mona (Jun 5, 2007)

I would bet that whoever is in charge of renewing the webspace and domain name, let it slide. I cannot access it via FTP either, so they have shut it down.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 6, 2007)

I just noticed today! I hope they're going to put it back up!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 6, 2007)

I have sent a email to the lady who does our website to see what the problem is, I will keep ya'll posted hopefully it will be back up soon.

We have several rescues coming that will need foster homes if anyone can help out:

Brutus-2 yr old gelding

Apache- 2 yr old stallion (soon to be gelded)

Mare (unknown name)- ? not sure on age yet

These three will be up for adoption and fostering as soon as I get a place for them. The last two I am going to pick up next week and have the stallion gelded and then he will be ready for fostering and adoption. If anyone is interested please contact me at 1-706-847-0200........

Thanks for all your help and support.

Susan

Ga State Coordinator


----------



## Mona (Jun 6, 2007)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> I have sent a email to the lady who does our website to see what the problem is, I will keep ya'll posted hopefully it will be back up soon.
> 
> We have several rescues coming that will need foster homes if anyone can help out:
> 
> ...


Susan. I AM "the lady that does the web site". Please read my post above.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2007)

mona i emailed susan and explained




I do think when the new treasurer took over they forgot to redo the billing to the new bank account. It will get fixed asap


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2007)

i think i just fixed it with gini's help



it should be back up shortly

mona do we have to republish it??


----------



## Gini (Jun 6, 2007)

Kay went in and fixed it. When we changed banks I forgot to let yahoo know.

Thank you Kay!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Jun 6, 2007)

kaykay said:


> i think i just fixed it with gini's help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kay, I think you'll have to wait to hear something back from them. If I need to republish it, that is not a problem, however, at this point,l it is still not allowing me FTP access.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah its back up!! thanks for checking mona i just wasnt sure


----------



## Mona (Jun 7, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY! All is working here again too!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Mona we got things fixed. I appreciate you checking.


----------

